# Identifying bantam chicks



## Snipress

I bought some assorted bantams a few days ago. Any help identifying them would be awesome! #3, 4 and 6 are feather legged,







the rest are clean.
Here are my thoughts: 
#1 golden sebright
#2 lavender orpington bantam 
#3 and #6 white frizzles 
#4 and #5 have me stumped.


----------



## robin416

3 looks like a buff Silkie to me. I can't see enough of 6 but my mind goes to white Silkie. 

I need to get someone else to identify those other two. That white spot on the head of 5 might be important.


----------



## Sylie

the white spot on the head of #5 usually indicates that chick will be of a barred variety, or a black sex link. If it is a black sex link then that chick is a male, males have a spot, females don't. If it is a barred rock, it is most likely also a male, the spot is quite big which indicates a male.
I'm thinking it's a black sex link male though. I cannot see enough of the #6 chick to have any say in it.
I agree that #3 is a buff, not a white and for frizzle vs silkie, I have no reliable guess, Robin is your girl there.

I have no guess on #4 either lol


----------



## janamsingh

sorry if my post appears useless. lolz. i don't know much about breeds. but i just searched for sebright online and the bright colors of the wings of a full grown up sebright were pretty beautiful. hopefully your bird grows up to be beautiful as well. ameen.


----------



## robin416

That last one might be a Marans. 

Unfortunately I only recognize breeds that I raised and sometimes I'm not even the best at that when they're very little.


----------



## Sylie

#4 could be a black copper marans, yeah, I didn't think about that


----------



## robin416

Thank Mitzy for that brain storm of mine. She mentioned having one.


----------



## Sylie

Not to change the subject but I"m sort of changing the subject, just for a minute, I don't want to start a new thread for this question.
Today I was in TSC looking at the chicks and the bantam bin had a couple that had crests and feathered feet, what breed might those be? I was thinking sultan but I can't remember their color, I think yellow and brown but I'm just not sure. Do sultan's come in other colors than white? Is there any variation of Polish that have feathered feet? I've never had much interest in the fancy breeds, I don't care for the muffs, beards, crests and feathered feet, I'm sort of a regular chicken girl so I have never really learned that much about them. I know a little about the fancy ones but not enough to identify them positively.


----------



## robin416

Mitzy has one that is black and white.


----------



## mitzy123point

It could be a sultan. The ones I have don’t have feathered feet and are standard size (mottled houdans) could be a poor quality silkie?


----------



## robin416

Which one Mitzy? I've lost track of the subject matter.


----------



## Sylie

mitzy123point said:


> It could be a sultan. The ones I have don't have feathered feet and are standard size (mottled houdans) could be a poor quality silkie?


I was thinking Sultan myself but just not sure. I guess it doesn't really matter now, 2 weeks later lol it's not there anymore. I was just curious.


----------



## Snipress

Update! All the chicks are now much older and breeds are pretty obvious. 

#1 Golden Sebright
#2 Lavender Game Bantam
#3 White Frizzle
#4 Blue Cochin
#5 Barred Rock Bantam
#6 White Frizzle


----------



## robin416

Can you get the group together and do pics of them. Great teaching moment comparing itty bitty chicks to their more grown up selves.


----------

